# Pink Ribbon movement means a lot me.



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Pink Ribbon movement means a lot to me and us.*

It is breast cancer month.
One of my lovely family member just received bad news. It made me stayed up for days and still. Tomorrow is her second surgery date. Why I did not do any before it happened to my family? I was bad and sad now. I want to be a part of this Pink Ribbon movement.
I will give away 4 sequin Pink Ribbon transfers (4 in one line of the sheet) for absolutely free include shipping cost to you. You can apply on garment, Bag, wallets, iPhone cover, leather belt, Car bumper decal (just stick on with guled paper/tape) ----. All I expect from you is wear it, put it on some where, let people know you care and there are so many this cancer victims are suffering by finance and supports. I hope you will find some way to help them. All you need to do is send your address to me. It will last whole breast cancer month probably it will extend. 
If you want read this post please.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t167881.html
Thank you.
Peter

[email protected] using my personal email address.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Pink Ribbon movement means a lot to me and us.*

Peter, what a sweet thing to do. Thank you.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

12.2% of women population will have breast cancer in USA. Many are life threatened. We are in great position to make people aware this serious disease. I thought this Rhinestone decoration forum has more female members than any other forum in TSF. It is not the fire cross the river. Please let's do some ---. Mother, sisters, aunts, friends, neighbors, family ---.
Just send me emails.


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Peter - this is awesome. Breast cancer has hit to close to home with my family too. Sent you my address in an email. I'm a newbie, but I would be proud to help. Thank you for being so kind.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

clutter73 said:


> Peter - this is awesome. Breast cancer has hit to close to home with my family too. Sent you my address in an email. I'm a newbie, but I would be proud to help. Thank you for being so kind.


Thank you. I will count on your help. Vise versa if I can be a help please do not hesitate. 
This two color pink ribbon motif is sadly pretty and sadly shines. AA designer worked long time to refined. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Peter, this is an awesome gesture on your part. I think everyone knows someone that's been affected by this horrible disease. It definitely hits home for me as well. I also sent you an email.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Peter I wear a pink Rhinestone ribbon on my car window eveyday to show my support My family has been hit with Breast Cancer My sister she has lost both breast and has now been inremishion for 4 years But she has been through hell and back I pray for your family member and wish them well God Bless you,your family and anyone effected with this ugly ugly Cancer.

Susan (Canada)


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Pink Ribbon movement means a lot to me.*

I missed "to" before me on title. It is not hard to figure out I am not USA born. LOL. I was imported from Korea.
I received few emails already. Thank you for your responds. You are giving me more energy to fight for terrible cancer kills women more than anything.
Thank you. Please send me requests.
Car decal: I put them on when I was on the way to airport in traffic SGIA show in New Orleans. Tape/paper is almost invisible. what you are seeing is I rub off dust with my bare hand. 
Shirts: I took inside of my car while I am driving. I am trying to say "bad picture" 
You will like it. If you need more than 4 feel free to ask me.
Click to enlarge.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Pink Ribbon movement means a lot to me.*


----------

